# Deputy Sheriff Johnny Gatson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Johnny Gatson*
Warren County Sheriff's Office, Mississippi

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 10, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 58

*Tour:* 3 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 2/23/2015

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Johnny Gatson died as the result of injuries suffered a single vehicle crash that occurred on February 23rd, 2015.

He was traveling on Oak Ridge Road when his patrol car struck a patch of black ice, left the roadway, and struck a tree. The collision caused him to suffer a fractured leg. He was treated and later released from the hospital. He was recovering at home when he began experiencing shortness of breath and became unresponsive.

He was transported to a nearby hospital where he passed away. It was later determined that he had suffered a pulmonary embolism as a result of the injury to his leg.

Deputy Gatson was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the Warren County Sheriff's Office for two years. He had previously served with the Canton Police Department and Simpson County Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his wife.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Martin Pace
Warren County Sheriff's Office
1000 Grove Street
Vicksburg, MS 39180

Phone: (601) 636-1761

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22411-deputy-sheriff-johnny-gatson#ixzz3UHDn3N4k


----------

